# Maybe a swap idea?



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

playing around with scraps and came up with this one. I can see this done up with either brights or all amish colors. 

http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac295/browns71280/100_1745_zps468c1e23.jpg


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have some of that print fabric.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've put this idea on the new "official in swap forum" idea thread.

Thanks for putting it here.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...as-even-quilt-alongs-similar.html#post6868132


----------

